# bad food habbit- how to stop?



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

i know will power plays a big part but how do you all get out of the habbit of eating crappy foods like sweets?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

RascaL18 said:


> i know will power plays a big part but how do you all get out of the habbit of eating crappy foods like sweets?


By eating big hearty meals


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

just tell yourself diabetes ii, possible microvascular complications in the future from high glucose influx, although a bit here and there isnt gonna do anything, its just when u do what i do and scoff a whole haagendaaz and sit there with a numb mouth after, thats when it must be questioned lol.


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Find out the cause to your sweety addiction. Why are you eating sweets out of boredom, out of habit, convenience? if you can find out the cause it will be alot easier to come off the stuff as if you force yourself off you may be able to keep at it for a few weeks/months but theres a possibility your go back to it with a vengance.


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

Try some of the Carb free stuff fom here

http://www.lowcarbmegastore.com/


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

Bish83 said:


> *Find out the cause to your sweety addiction. Why are you eating sweets out of boredom, out of habit, convenience? if you can find out the cause it will be alot easier to come off the stuff as if you force yourself off you may be able to keep at it for a few weeks/months but theres a possibility your go back to it with a vengance*.


BEST advice thus far in this thread.

Oh and you cannot get Type II Diabetes from sugar intake, that's a myth.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2011)

try a egg and cheese omlette! it always curbs any hunger and cravings for me,


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

seb1970 said:


> try a egg and cheese omlette! it always curbs any hunger and cravings for me,


No so much hunger a problem im guessing, where as cravings are. I for one wouldn't crave an omelette over a massive bag of Haribo lol


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Bish83 said:


> Find out the cause to your sweety addiction. Why are you eating sweets out of boredom, out of habit, convenience? if you can find out the cause it will be alot easier to come off the stuff as if you force yourself off you may be able to keep at it for a few weeks/months but theres a possibility your go back to it with a vengance.


This ^----

And lots of water when you crave the snacks.

Or have a snack, like piece of fruit and glass of milk. or something of the sort.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

when i need a chocy fix i buy one take a bite and bin the rest, never have sweets, biscuts, chocy, fizzy drinks at home.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> when i need a chocy fix i buy one take a bite and bin the rest, never have sweets, biscuts, chocy, fizzy drinks at home.


True, sometimes going through the motions of buy ect the snack, then simple chucking it, can take you past the few seconds that you really desire it.


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

My sweet addiction coping strategies arent the best, i went to the extreme of just eating a stick of chewing gum or brushing my teeth thinking.. mint.. yeah thats sweet right? Damn no so much.. >_<


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

last time i bought like 3 big bags n sat n stuffed myself sick every time i wanted them i felt sick looking at them. its not a hunger or boredum i just have a sweet tooth haha


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

UKStrength said:


> BEST advice thus far in this thread.
> 
> Oh and you cannot get Type II Diabetes from sugar intake, that's a myth.


UGH! u got me partner.

Ok, is this true to any extent then: that sugar is going to convert to fat more readily and the release of adipokinins by the fat contributes to the development of type II DM and so on from there? I think this is what i meant, rather than the direct correlation i have proposed above, typed that out very late yesterday, apologies OP.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Stop buying junk. If I have it in the kitchen I WILL eat it. When you crave them eat something else instead like an apple.


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

shinobi_85 said:


> UGH! u got me partner.
> 
> Ok, is this true to any extent then: that sugar is going to convert to fat more readily and the release of adipokinins by the fat contributes to the development of type II DM and so on from there? I think this is what i meant, rather than the direct correlation i have proposed above, typed that out very late yesterday, apologies OP.


Agree, if in the individual is consuming a calorie excess  Nice correction.


----------



## Doyles (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi,

If you can not stop yourself to eat sweets then you should use low calories sugar tablets as used by diabetic patients...

It would not hurt you more....

Thanks


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

just cheat once a week.once a week wont do you any harm.exactly what im doing today and im a cut,doesnt affect my weight loss the slightest.back to diet tommorow.this way i can control my self more i find,gives me somthing to look forward to.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

eat beef jerkey instead.


----------

